# Quad suit paws- are there any suits that do it 'right?'



## Parallel (Mar 5, 2013)

First, forgive me for implying there is a 'right' and 'wrong' way to make a suit...I just wasn't sure how to phrase this. 

I am very interested in commissioning a fursuit.  Money is really no object, but I want the most realistic suit possible.  I am considering a quad suit.  However, almost every one I see has an unrealistic motion to the front paws.  Basically, the paw always stays at the angle it would have when it is contacting the ground...it stays flexed at the wrist.  In a dog/cat/any critter, as the leg lifts the wrist flexes and the paw points down toward the ground.  As in this picture:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_JxAaRYDVmLw/TEcMncwRKBI/AAAAAAAAA64/RhtMr-30K8I/s1600/WalkingDog.JPG

The back legs on quad suits also tend to have this unrealistic looking motion, but I find the front legs to be my main concern as they throw me off more.  No matter how great the rest of the suit is, I just can't get past that jutting out paw.  

I HAVE seen a few horse-based quad suits with a front hoof that falls down when raised, but I've never seen it in a canine or feline based character. 

I realize that this is due to the mechanics of the suit and stilts.  My question is, is it even possible to accomplish what I'm looking for?  Does no one do it simply because it is much more difficult, or is it actually functionally impossible?  

Again, I don't mean to say suits designed otherwise are 'wrong', they just aren't what I'm looking for (especially for something I expect to pay a good price for.)  Any advice would be great!


----------



## Flippy (Mar 5, 2013)

I think it was Monoyasha's Kirara cosplay but I might be wrong. I know I saw someone use PVC piping in the front legs that was cut at where the knee should be & joined to the lower leg with a hinge. I think the foot paws also were joined with a hinge so when the front legs were picked up the knees would bend & the paws would pivot down. So yeah I'm pretty sure I saw someone at least do that much. I'm just not sure if it was a furry or a cosplayer that executed it.


----------



## She-King (Mar 5, 2013)

Such an investment is time-consuming, laboroious and expensive. If you want to commission or make, you're going to be spending a pretty penny to get someone to dedicate that much time and energy, not that they wouldn't, but its like making a movie-grade costume and that takes time and lots of doe. Yes, it CAN be done, but most people don't have the patience, reason, time or money to put that much ardor into something unless its commissioned.


----------



## Teal (Mar 5, 2013)

Have you looked at beastcub's stuff?


----------



## Parallel (Mar 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> Have you looked at beastcub's stuff?



In looking at their site, they have the equine costumes I had earlier referenced that have the front hooves that drop down.  However, all of their canine and feline quads have the angled paw.  

I almost think I might be better off scraping the idea of a canine/feline suit and going with a more fantasy creature that has thin, straight legs. As in the landstriders from Dark Crystal (but not THAT tall) or this video: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lP-FnX3B90

I'm honestly more interested in the movement than the species.  I mostly want the feeling of moving like an animal, regardless of what the appearance is.  With the fantasy creature design, I can feel like I'm moving like an animal...just not an animal that moves in a typical fashion.  Otherwise I'll feel like I'm moving like a crippled wolf or cat, if that makes sense.


----------



## Springdragon (Mar 17, 2013)

I've put together a design that will work properly by linking the movement of the wrist to a hinge, but I don't have the supplies, tools, or space to build it. My main priority was running rather than walking, so the paw doesn't fall all the way down. It naturally goes into a straight position, and then bends upward against a spring when in contact with the ground. (If it were to bend all the way backward/down, the performer is much more likely to trip and fall if the paw is out of position for the step.) The wrist joint should move up and down with the performer's wrist and the back legs are only padded, not stilted. It requires the performer to stand on his/her toes and put weight on the front legs, like a true quadropedal animal. 

The only problem left is the short neck. 

 To answer your question, no, I've never seen a quadsuit that moved properly, but I plan to build one someday.


----------

